# Gametime: Call of Duty 4



## NachtkindFX (17. März 2008)

Hallo

Das Mitstoppen der Spielzeit von Call of Duty 4: Multiplayer funktioniert nicht!

Ich habe am Wochenende so 2 Std gespielt und bisher ist nichts in meinem Profil angekommen.
Ich wollte erst noch was warten, kann ja sein, dass es etwas dauert.

Bis ich eben auf den Desktop geflogen bin, und mein Blasc Tray Icon verdächtig still war... es hat nicht geblinkt.

debug:0 hatte ich an. In welchem File könnte was drin stehen?

Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## Regnor (17. März 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das Mitstoppen der Spielzeit von Call of Duty 4: Multiplayer funktioniert nicht!
> 
> ...



kannst du mir sagen wie die Exe datei von Call of Duty 4 ist?


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2008)

Regnor schrieb:


> kannst du mir sagen wie die Exe datei von Call of Duty 4 ist?



Hab bei mir grad nachgeschaut - sollte jetzt gehen. Hatte mich leider an Cod2 orientiert, statt direkt bei CoD4 nachzuschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CmN (18. März 2008)

anderes spiel: warcraft 3: the frozen throne wird auch nicht erkannt


----------



## NachtkindFX (18. März 2008)

Welche Infos zu den .exe Dateien braucht ihr eigentlich genau?

Nur den Namen oder noch zusätzliche Infos?


----------



## yanu23 (19. März 2008)

Sie brauchen wohl nur den Namen, damit sie schauen können ob die *.exe ausgeführt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2008)

CmN schrieb:


> anderes spiel: warcraft 3: the frozen throne wird auch nicht erkannt



Geht jetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NachtkindFX (20. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

